# SoCA GOE Show and Tell December 2010



## Warrant2000

Hey Haunters,
The blood has dried, the fog has dissapated, the screams have faded, and the props sit lifeless - *but that doesn't mean we can't revel in our own dark creativity with others!*

The GOE SO CA chapter is having their December Show and Tell Potluck *December 4th, 12-5pm, in San Diego, CA.* We will be bringing our pictures and video to share, plus a tasty dish.

If there's any lurkers in the San Diego area that would like to join us and may be looking for a Make and Take group (which we also are), you are also invited.

Details of the event are at garageofevilnetwork.com, look on the events tab for December Show and Tell Potluck. See you there!


----------

